# Help with house training a 5yr old female yorkie!



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Does ANYBODY have tips,tricks,ideas??
My marriage is going to be TOAST if I can't figure a way to do this.
I know it has to be the whole family to help, but it's just NOT going to happen.
I have pulled up all the carpet in the house, down to bare concrete. (The former owners had dogs, and there was "permission" left everywhere).
Hubby says if he has to clean it up, the the dog is outta here. Sorry, but that won't happen. My girls,16 and 11 and myself would just DIE without our Matty!
I am a SAHM, but busy,busy,busy with canning,school stuff with the kids and I do all the house repairs,upgrades,leaning etc...
I'm just looking for some ideas, I would even PAY someone to help me train her, what say you oh glorious HT'rs???


Kris

She's just a baby here, but I love this picture!











A few weeks ago, with her "I am soooo happy" grin


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Love me, love my dogs. I tell my husband, "you are replaceable, they are not." I have no advice, sorry still trying to train a 2 year old male yorkie who must mark everything! Now he has got my 4 year old boxer doing the same thing, trying to out mark each other!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

By the way she is so cute!!!!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Is she actually fully eliminating or is she just marking everywhere? Is she spayed? 

You're gonna have to treat her like a puppy- crate then straight to outside potty (or peepad) give command "go peepee" (or whatever) and don't let her back in till she goes. Lotsa praise and cookies. Play time then in the kennel if you can't give her your undivided attention. Or hook a leash to a belt you are wearing and she has to stay right with you so you'll know if she is inappropriately eliminating. 

Concrete is very pourous so you are gonna have fun.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

laughaha said:


> Is she actually fully eliminating or is she just marking everywhere? Is she spayed?
> 
> You're gonna have to treat her like a puppy- crate then straight to outside potty (or peepad) give command "go peepee" (or whatever) and don't let her back in till she goes. Lotsa praise and cookies. Play time then in the kennel if you can't give her your undivided attention. Or hook a leash to a belt you are wearing and she has to stay right with you so you'll know if she is inappropriately eliminating.
> 
> Concrete is very pourous so you are gonna have fun.


OK I can do the crate thing but when? all day, all night, mary ann? Not sure what/when to do it. Yes I know concrete is porous, but not near as bad as carpet...keep her in at night? while we're home? I'm clueless...
Oh, and she is fully eliminating.I sometime have a hard time believing that it came out of her! (I know TMI) pee, poop, you get it....


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Yorkies are notoriously difficult to train. I'd do a complete crate training regiment with her if she is going to be an indoor dog. I'm sorry but eliminating inside the house is unacceptable behavior and I can't blame your husband for being disgusted by the behavior.

Here's a pretty decent link to give you an idea how to go about it: http://www.dogstuff.info/crate_training_schedule_riley.html

You might want to look into an enzyme eating spray, one of the kinds they use in kennels to disinfect and clear away all previous 'permissions' 

Here's a link for cleaning dog urine from cement: http://www.ehow.com/how_5184448_clean-urine-off-concrete-floor.html

And most of all, good luck!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are unable to give her your full attention, she would need to be in the crate- day or night. Definitely at night, every night till she is completely housetrained. Yes it may seem mean, but the more consistent you are the faster she will "earn" her freedom for longer periods at a time. Crating her is alot nicer than getting rid of her since the crating is temporary. 

If you really don't want to crate her alot during the day, you can do the leash thing to keep her close to you and make it easier to keep an eye on her. Definitely crate her at night though.

It takes alot of work to housetrain a small dog (alot more than a big dog). I feel for ya- I've got 3 chi's.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Yorkies do very well with a doggy door.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

> still trying to train a 2 year old male yorkie who must mark everything


Dusty BA, foundling, (small terrier)is a marker but not all the time. So, I found an old pair of longjohns, cut a tube from the leg and PRESTO..an instant belly band. So far, he's only tried to mark twice and both times he peed on his band, not where he was trying to mark. Much as I would prefer to train the behaviour out of him, it's an easy fix when the marking behaviour is so intermittent.


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Runestone said:


> Dusty BA, foundling, (small terrier)is a marker but not all the time. So, I found an old pair of longjohns, cut a tube from the leg and PRESTO..an instant belly band. So far, he's only tried to mark twice and both times he peed on his band, not where he was trying to mark. Much as I would prefer to train the behaviour out of him, it's an easy fix when the marking behaviour is so intermittent.


Wonderful idea, trying this today! Thaks so much!!:dance:


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everybody, I will look into them and give it a try!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We had two Yorkies once and am still in treatment!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Clean the concrete, then put a sealant on it. This will cause the pee to puddle on top and not sink in and will make it washable.

Feed her twice a day. Do not give softened water.

This dog has way too much freedom. Crate her at night (beside your bed is fine) and first thing in the morning put your shoes on (nightie optional) and carry her outside. On leash, run around the yard with her for at least five minutes. This gives her the opportunity to relieve herself. A full five minutes, even after she goes because she may not be done. Have a treat in your hand and the instant she is done, praise and treat. Go back in side, feed her, and to your normal routine. Limit her access to the room you are in. You can leash her to you if she doesn't understand sit and stay, otherwise a large crate- not cuddling with the kids. Bring her outside to run around the yard for five to ten minutes about every two hours. This way, you can monitor the times of day she normally poops and pees. If she poops more than twice, this is probably the fault of your dog food. She should be on a high quality dry food that has a little water added (first ingredient a whole meat).

Once you know her personal schedule it will be easier to get her outside for potty praise & treat. She gets NO treats except for potty. No scraps, no nothin'. And she must be outside running around for at least five minutes.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Maura said:


> Clean the concrete, then put a sealant on it. This will cause the pee to puddle on top and not sink in and will make it washable.
> 
> Feed her twice a day. Do not give softened water.
> 
> ...


Yes, controlling food is going to be very important. Just follow what Maura is saying and it will definitely work.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Also, if you put her on a feeding schedule, her potty breaks will become regular enough that you should be able to time them in the future (like, 30 minutes after eating, she will need a potty break)... 

When you take her outside to potty, use a command for "go potty". If she doesn't potty in the allotted time, take her back inside and put her back in the kennel. This is key!! If you take her inside and assume "Well, she didn't have to go..." you're gonna have a pee puddle on your floor in minutes. Then after a short while, repeat... When she potties act like it's the best thing she's ever done in her life. Praise, happy petting, treats, etc... THEN she can go back inside to play for a while (supervised)... When you need to move on to something where you can't watch her, she needs to go back in the kennel. 

Don't look at the kenneling as punishment. Look at it as setting yourself up for success. If you never give her the chance to have an "oops", your road to success will be much faster! Good luck!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We all seem to be on the same page

Limited freedom via crate or leash
Designated eating times
Praise & Treat for outside potty

If you don't follow all of the rules, you are going to fail. And, your kids aren't going to "help". Nothing against your kids, but they are probably part of the problem. It's up to you. Smoke 'em if you got 'em. Good luck.


----------

